# What do you do when you have no more dreams?



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Recently, I graduated from college. Just a couple weeks ago actually. July 23rd. The thing is, I graduated from highschool in 2007, and for the two years after that until I joined my college, my mother would occasionally get on me about getting into a college. And if I did something stupid or irratating to her, she'd say something like "You're never going to get into college."

So, I joined my college because I felt some pressure and I felt like I didn't have a choice. But, the degree I'm getting now is for Video Game Deisgn, which I honestly never was interested in. It's a good degree I think, and it will take me places, but that's if I start applying for jobs.

What I'm trying to say is, I've let all my dreams for my life die. I have short terms goals that I want to acheive, but no more dreams.

I had a troubled childhood, mainly from my parents divorcing when I was 4 and hardly ever getting to see my Father growing up. Or even now for that matter.

As a child, my biggest dream was to be an Astronaut. I know that's a childish dream, but it's something that's always stuck with me. I love outer space and the sky. But because of my mother and her constantly bashing me with negative talk, that dream died a long time ago. I replaced it with a smaller dream of becoming a pilot. But now, even that dream is nearly dead. Im over wieght, I have some medical conditions, my eyesight sucks, and more.

I guess I just want to know if it's even worth having dreams anymore.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Sure ! But don't let them depend on other people in order for it to work...

..I mean, you'll always need people to get there, but still - know the limit


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I've always wanted to be an astronaut too, man..

I was discouraged when I researched it and found out how hard and rare it is..

But keep your head up, you could do anything you wanted if you wanted it hard enough. Besides, I think video game design is AWESOME I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## Vinny123 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's never too late


----------



## derrickk (Jul 14, 2012)

I would recommend the first thing you try to do is work on is your weight. I know appearances can a huge hindrance on self-esteem, but just a bit aof exercise can do wonders for that! Even if you're not seeing results, your brain is wired to respond positively to exercise. I've never been over-weight, actually very average, but my regardless my appearance seems to be skinnier than most people. I've been riding my bike about 5 miles every other day, and doing some lifting, and I haven't noticed a dramatic difference at all. But I've noticed noticed that I feel better about myself. Keep your head up man, but you need to address your issues, whether it be head on, or one at a time. Your the only one that change yourself.


----------



## dreamscloud (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, if you have no more dreams, then i would say start sleeping a lot, ul get a new dream and work for it. .. By the way, when it comes to dreams, interpret your dreams, to know what you subconsciously want from your life.Here is a site - http://www.dreamscloud.com/.. check this out and know about the meaning of the dreams.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey man I got a great quote I can't remember where I got it, might've been from an MMA fighter or athlete. Don't know if this is word-for-word but it's something like this:

"When your dream is dead, find another one"

We all have dreams that die, but life goes on.

My dream is to make a living gambling. It's a reasonable dream and one of my hobbies anyway. I guess since I'm treating SA my new dream should be to make the final table of the World Series of Poker, but a more realistic goal would be to win a tournament at a local casino. 

Another dream I have is to have a family some day.
Another one is to just be happy!

A dream can come to you later in life, also.
And hey, maybe you can make your own game where you can be an astronaut or a pilot! If not, you gotta find something else.

You'll find something to bring meaning to your life, probably when you least expect it.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I'm 48 so I get to say you at least have your health and youth !!! I put in my 30 years of hard work, and swamp through the freaking muck of life.... I have had some wonderful times, and horrible times.

I got about 3 years before my blood disorder causes a blood clot to kill me... So as far as dreams go.... just open your eyes there is a whole wide world out there, but everything WORTH having , is WORTH fighting, working, earning, and striving for. 

Nothing comes easy... except trouble.


----------



## SomeUser (Oct 7, 2013)

I always wanted to draw very well but it's more probable that I will become an astronaut than that


----------

